# Wheels Refurbed Today!



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Took the car to Wheel Works in Crawley for 8.30, and picked it up at 5. All done in the same day, and the proper full works too ie the tyres off, acid dipped etc..

Had them redone in Silver to keep the car looking fresh, wasnt sure on Anthracite and black is a no no for me.

The previous owner had the done awfully on the car, they were a dull matt finish, paint gone through, paint was peeling off and they had been curbed. So nice to have glossy wheels again!

They couldnt do the centre caps though as they had been done before and due to the material, so advised I buy new ones.. £25 a pop :/

Got them home, and coated them in Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine which is an amazing sealant!

Few before pics and one after pic.. Just want new caps now as they look a bit odd!

Before:

























After:









Still waiting for a location for decent pictures now its been cleaned, will be getting a full paintwork correction soon though!


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

looking good Aaron - how much per corner (if you dont mind me asking - about £50?)

Neil


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

No its £60 + VAT for them to be done mate, but thats more expensive due to the same day service. But TBH considering the amount of work that goes into them, its a good price. There not simply sprayed like mobile companies..

Also had a tiny buckle straightened that they found and didnt charge me for, never felt it through the steering but it was obv very small. Good bunch of guys down there!


----------



## Ecka (Aug 20, 2011)

They look well done


----------



## mayweather (May 3, 2010)

Looks like a good job!! Is the 'Platinum Silver' OEM? I'm not certain which shade/finish the alloys on the Mk1 225 came with?


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

I'm not totally sure but they say they use the same paints as OEM. There are so many shades of silver it's hard to say really.. Look wicked though!


----------



## mayweather (May 3, 2010)

Might take these pics along to garage and show them so they can replicate. I am tempted to try the anthricite, but not sure it would suit these particular alloys.


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

I am planning on taking my wheels there.
You happy with the finish and service then?!


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Yeah feel free mate, I thought of Anthracite but wouldn't really suit IMO. Silver looks good!

Yeah def higsta brilliant service all done in the same day, and a great finish. Just need to replace the centre caps now!


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice result. I'm def going to take them there then. 
Cheers dude.


----------



## skiathosmike (Mar 29, 2011)

Great post Thank you


----------

